# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  MANEJO DEL CULTIVO DE SANDIA (paso a paso) x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

## kscastaneda

La sandía es una planta herbacea, rastrera; por lo general las siembras inician en el mes de Julio. Antes de iniciar las actividades sugiero hagan sus análisis de suelo y agua respectivo para tomar las medidas correctivas del caso.  *Datos climatológicos :* 
Detiene su crecimiento a : 11 a 13 ºC
Germinación : de 15 a 25 ºC
Floración : de 18 a 20 ºC
Desarrollo : 23 a 30 ºC
Maduración del fruto de : 23 a 30 ºC  *PREPARACION DEL TERRENO * Dar un riego de machaco general para hacer germinar las malezas (recomendable) y luego hacer el control respectivo al preparar el terreno. 
Se adapta a varias clases de suelo; es preferirse *suelos sueltos, profundos y permeables* para evitar enfermedades radiculares.
Los suelos arcillosos no son los más adecuados, porque son muy retentivos de humedad y se pueden perder plantas por asfixia de raíces y por el desarrollo de enfermedades.  *¿Que hacer?*
* Agregar mínimo 15 ton de materia orgánica/ha descompuesta con Microorganismos eficaces EM a dosis de 1 litro para 10 toneladas. 
¿Donde aplicar la materia orgánica?
* En cada hoyo de siembra o en banda a lo largo de los surcos.  *¿Cuanto aplicar?* 
Si lo hacemos en cada hoyo, depende de nuestra densidad de plantas.
Si lo hacemos en banda pues a lo largo paralelo al surco de riego donde se va a sembrar la semilla.
(En campo pueden ocurrir mil cosas, esto se puede inclusive fracccionar y aplicar con las primeras fertilizaciones, pero mientras antes mejor por el tema de los nematodos). 
Sugiero :
Distancia entre camas = 7 metros.
Distancia entre plantas = 1.20m  (normalmente lo hacen entre 1.5 a 2m) particularmente he visto en sistemas de siembra a humedad a 1 metro con buenos resultados.
Espacio entre cama y cama (la calle) de 1 metro --> esto nos servirá para hacer aplicaciones y tambien con el tiempo para aporcar tras cada fertilización. 
Ojo --> el desarrollo de la planta es manejable, tanto en hacer guíar como en hacer ramear y asi como para hacer parir como dicen en el campo a las plantas y tener la respectiva fructificación.  *¿Problemas de sales menores a 2 ds/m?*
* Utilizar biofermento de EM con harina de pescado a dosis de 60 litros/ha dirigido al cuello de la planta.
* Utilizar minimo 12 bolsas/ha de sulfato de calcio TIERRAVERDE al fondo de los surcos de riego o con las primeras fertilizaciones.
Problemas mayores de C.E superior a 2 ds/m consultar a :  *kscastaneda@biofertil.pe* *Objetivo de la aplicación* --> desplazamiento de sales x acción de masas, por la producción de sustancias bioactivas por parte de los microorganismos.
En el mercado tambien hay varios productos para tal fin, la mayoría a base de : calcio, azufre y sustancias humicas.  *LA SIEMBRA*
* Primero tenemos que haber regado para que la planta tenga las condiciones de humedad adecuadas acorde donde van los niveles de agua y évitar que hayan plantas sin que reciban la suficiente humedad y germinen bien.
* Desinfectada la semilla, se procede a sembrar poniendo 4 a 5 semillas directamente al hoyo de siembra a una profundidad no mayor de 5 cm.
* Si usted siembra de manera convencional aplique al fondo del surco nematicida, particularmente no recomiendo pues empleo otras técnicas no contaminantes. (Una buena alternativa y que no lo absorve la planta puede ser Rugby de Basf).  *....continuaremos la próxima semana; les envio unas fotos de campos de La Libertad.* sandíalalibertad.jpgEstas fotos son de campos de Virú y Chao.  sandia humedad feb2005.jpg
Fecha : 16-feb-2005
Sandía distanciada a 1 metro y bajo humedad (no lo riegan, hacen hoyo hasta encontrar humedad y allí lo siembran)
El campo esta cerca al mar y cerca de drenes en Huanchaquito - Trujillo.  Temas similares: Manejo de maíz amarillo duro x ing. Carlos castañeda !!! MANEJO RED GLOBE x Ing. Carlos Castañeda (Files) !!! MANEJO DE PALTO x (Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.) !!! MANUAL CULTIVO MARACUYA (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! MANEJO DEL CULTIVO DE PIÑA x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

----------


## kscastaneda

Esta es la semilla que se va sembrar inversión S/. 145 nuevos soles cada tarro, con dscto. S/. 140  IMG_0078.jpg

----------


## kscastaneda

IMG_0250.jpgIMG_0474.jpgIMG_0780.jpgIMG_0916.jpgIMG_0887.jpg
Se sembro el 22 de agosto 2011.
Al 9-9-11 ya estaban con hojas grandes.
Al 8-10-11 ya tenía flores y frutos.
Al 21-10-11 comenzo a cerrar y los frutos ya crecidos. 
La semilla se remojo por 1 hora en una solución de EM.1 + Biofertil Mar.
Se fertilizo con fertilizantes orgánicos: CODI-NITRO, CODIPHOS, CODI-GRAN, Sulfato de potasio y Materia orgánica.
Se aplico foliarmente : EM.1 + Biofertil Mar + Codi-soil (cada semana)
Se aplico al suelo : EM.COMPOST + Codimol 84 (cada semana) 
A la fecha del 21-10-11 no se utilizo ningún tipo de fungicida, ni nematicida. 
Se tuvo ataques iniciales de mosca blanca y pulgón, gusanos casi nulo creemos que es por el efecto del EM sobre la planta y la materia orgánica para producir sustancias que combaten tanto las plagas como las enfermedades. Se utilizo un insecticida en las etapas iniciales del desarrollo.

----------


## kscastaneda

Se fertilizo solamente con fertilizantes orgánicos : CODI-NITRO, CODIPHOS, CODIGRAN + sulfato de potasio, enmienda orgánica.
No se uso UREA, ni Nitrato de amonio, ni sulfato de amonio, ni fosfato diamonico. 
1ra fertilización : 23-set-2011 
2da fertilización : 21-oct-2011  IMG00772-20110923-1042.jpgIMG_0906.jpgIMG_0905.jpgIMG_0926.jpg

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, owo

----------


## Pier

Muy buenas tardes Ing.Castañeda,   Le escribe Pier de la ciudad de Ica tengo una consulta lo que sucede es que quiero sembrar sandia y me recomendaron la semilla harris moran, según veo es la que usted sembró quería saber si me puede brindar sus características, ventajas y desventajas de esta semilla. Afecta en algo que la siembre en estos tiempos?. En que suelos es mas productiva.
Esta semilla es apropiada para sembrarla en ica?.   Desde ya agradezco su atención. Saludos.

----------


## yona

hola.. quisiera saber si la sandia se puede producir en el valle interandino osea en la sierra. claro no en niveles industriales pero si produciria o no. y como aria para producirlo.graciass

----------


## DIAL

Hola Ing. Carlos Castañeda. Permítame felicitarle por su gran aporte que nos da para la agricultura
Y de antemano pedirle de favor si me pudiera indicar dónde puedo encontrar semilla de sandia de la variedad NIAGARA es la primera vez que voy a sembrar sandia y si me pudiera dar algunas indicaciones le agradecería mucho ya que será de mucha ayuda para mi cultivo.. 
Atte. Díaz.

----------


## DIAL

hola buenas a todos, es la primera ves que siembro sandia, y quisiera saber cuanto es la produccion total por hectarea. gracias...

----------


## kscastaneda

DIAL apunta a 40 ton de buen tamaño, lo que venga después ya son lo que le llaman comercialmente bolas y te las llevan 5x1, 7x1 según como este el mercado.
Ya instalaste tu cultivo ?.

----------


## DIAL

inge. qtal.  si mi sandia es del 10 de este mes y  ya esta todas las plantas afuera es una (vega) lo llamamos asi a terrenos que deja los rios cuando vaja su caudal,el area es de 1 hectarea y la semilla es harris moran. 
 ing. es la primera ves que siembro sandia y me han dicho que a los 15 dias le aplique
(antracol y star) como primera fumigacion. ???... 
sabe, las camas son de 10  metros de ancho y el espacio entre planta y planta es de 1.90 y en este espacio e sembrado dos plantitas de repollo por cada espacio.  
en relacion al espacio me lo recomendaron asi por que anteriormente se ha sembrado en camas de 7 metros y 1.30 de distancia de plantas y como que quedaba muy pequeño el espacio por la fuerza de los terrenos...??? 
muchas gracias por su tiempo...

----------


## kscastaneda

1ro : Aplica por si acaso contra nematodos : EM.1 ACTIVADO 40 lt/ha ó Vydate 1 lt/cil en drench al cuello de planta.
2do : En vez de antracol te sugiero amistar o stroby 60g/cil; el star = metamidofos puedes usar a la dosis de 600 ml/cil para comenzar. 
Lo del espacio depende de la fertilidad de tu suelo, del contenido de materia orgánica y del manejo que le des a tu plantación sobre todo nutricional, excedete en nitrógeno y tendras mucho follaje, cobertura; más problemas con plagas y enfermedades. Si te ocurre ello puedes aguantar la planta con Biofertil Translocador 1 lt/cil; cuando quieras hacer parir la planta (asi dicen los sandilleros), aplica Biofertil Mar 500g/cil + Biofertil translocador 1 lt/cil. 
Si te ataca la mosca blanca y te sale el plateado ponle : 
1ra dosis : Biobreak 150 ml + Biofertil Mar 500g + Biofertil Mix 250g + Buprofezim 200g/cil.
2da dosis : Biobreak 150 ml + Acetamiprid 100g + Buprifezim 200g/cil. 
Más adelante cuando te ataquen los gusanos comedores de follaje y fruto  puedes usar :
1ra dosis : Biobreak 150 ml + Cipermetrina 250 ml + Clorfenapyr 125 ml/cil
2da dosis : Biobreak 150 ml + Trisolution 2.5 lt/cil + Spinetoram 100 ml/cil
3ra dosis : Biobreak 150 ml + Cipermetrina + Clorfenapyr 125 ml/cil  *Cotización :*
Biobreak x lt = S/. 25
Cipermetrina x lt = S/. 48
Metamidofos x lt = S/. 28 (hasta agotar stock 60 lt).
Clorfenapyr x lt = S/. 275
Trisolution x 5 lt = S/. 160

----------


## kattia

Hola ing. castañeda soy de la ciudad de casma , me resulta muy interesante su tema sobre el manejo del cultivo de la sandia ya qe mi papa es un peqeño agricultor qe empezo el año pasado sembrando sandia y le fue muy bien ahora a vuelto a sembrar y bueno espero qe siga asi , su informacion me ha servido de ayuda, bueno me despido.

----------


## evaskez

Carlos, un Favor. Costos de Produccion de Maíz y Sandía. Me podrías facilitar porfavor, tu que estas al día de las producciones comerciales en la zona. Saludos

----------


## jolucaba

Ing. Castañeda:
Primero agradecerle de antemano la respuesta, estoy planificando instalar sandia en el mes de junio para cosechar en Octubre noviembre, mediante plantines en el valle de Moquegua, teniendo las siguientes dudas:
Recomendaciones para la producción de plantines, si pudiera indicarme donde puedo buscar el paquete tecnológico para el cultivo de sandia desde plantines.
Me recomienda podar la planta al final de la primera cosecha para obtener una segunda cosecha??, 
Voy a utilizar la semilla Santa Elena, que le parece?? en todo caso donde podria comprarla ya que en Moquegua es bastante caro el tarro.

----------


## JuanLuis1150

> Esta es la semilla que se va sembrar inversión S/. 145 nuevos soles cada tarro, con dscto. S/. 140  Archivo adjunto 2244

 Ingeniero buenos días, tendrá esta semilla en presentaciones de sobres? la necesito para unos pequeños huertos urbanos. Saludos y gracias por la respuesta

----------


## camposss15

hola ingeniero, muchas gracias por los datos que nos proporciona. 
mi pregunta es si puedo manejar la sandia en germinadores y hasta cuanto tiempo podria ser, para luego trasplantar a campo definitivo.

----------

